# Windows stellt sound automatisch leiser???



## gin0v4 (11. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

hab n kleines Problem und zwar stellt der Windows Audiomixer total oft meine Lautstärke um.
Wenn ich lol spiele und nebenbei im ts bin - auf einmal wird die LoL-Lautstärke von 40% auf 4% verringert.
Wenn ich ein YT Video gucke - auf einmal wird der ton total leise und der Flash Player ist auf einmal von 50% auf fast 0% gestellt. Ohne mein zutun, ohne das ich ein anderes Programm starte....
Das Problem tritt schon seit Monaten teils mehrfach am Tag bei allen möglichen Anwendungen auf - dabei ist allerdings immer nur das Programm welches sich im Vordergrund befindet betroffen.

Hier mal n Beispielbild. Normalerweise war der Flash Player so eingestellt wie die ganzen anderen Programma aber dann, während ich das Video im Vollbild geguckt habe, wurde es auf einmal leiser. Ohne mir ersichtlichen grund.
Besonders nervig ist das, wenn man über TS/Skype mit kumpels quatscht, dabei zockt und dann das Game auf einmal total leise wird o_0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon gegooglet aber antweder hat niemand anders das Problem oder ich habe die falschen Suchbegriffe eingegeben...
Ich nutze aktuell HDMI als Soundquelle da mein Monitor ein Fernseher ist und daran per optischem Audioausgang meine Boxen angeschlossen sind.
Das Problem tritt aber auch bei meinem USB Headset oder mit Ohrhöhrern, also Klinke auf.
Kann also nicht am Soundtreiber liegen da das USB HS ja eine eigene Soundkarte hat und auch über HDMI der nvidia Soundtreiber genutzt wird - muss meiner Meinung nach also an Windows 8.1 liegen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte mir mal auf meinem laptop einen trojaner eingefangen der dann auch die lautstärke verstellt hat. Würde einfach mal virenscanner und malwarebytes durchlaufen lassen schaden kanns ja nicht


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juni 2014)

malwarebytes läuft grade durch, ich glaub aber nicht das das n trojaner ist o.ä. ist... wäre zu einfach


----------



## LastChaosTyp (11. Juni 2014)

Das macht Windows ja teilweise mit Absicht und ist ganz normal! Windows stellt die Programme, die im Vordergrund sind aber normalerweise lauter und den Rest leiser. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie mN das abstellt  Aber bei dir ist das etwas komisch. Wenn es dich exzremst stört, setze Windoof neu auf


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juni 2014)

gin0v4 schrieb:


> malwarebytes läuft grade durch, ich glaub aber nicht das das n trojaner ist o.ä. ist... wäre zu einfach



Bin ich eigentlich auch nicht von ausgegangen aber auf nummer sicher gehen sollte man schon.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Juni 2014)

Mach es mal wie hier: http://saved.im/mtg5oti3odlm/1.jpg


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Mach es mal wie hier: http://saved.im/mtg5oti3odlm/1.jpg


 

hr hr zu geil, die funktion kannte ich noch nicht ^^
ok, damit wäre das skype/ts problem schonmal gelöst, nur warum stellt ms den sound auch in videos leiser wenn ts/skype gar nicht gestartet sind?
und selbst beim zocken, vorhin erst mitm kumpel lol gezockt und dabei via skype gequatscht - erst nach ner halben stunde wurde der spielsound auf einmal leiser o_0


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Juni 2014)

Weil wegen Windows


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Juni 2014)

Das wäre mir neu, dass es an Windows liegt.

Windows 7 macht das nicht und Windows 8 sicher auch (normalerweise) nicht, sonst hätten viel mehr Leute über das Problem gejammert.


Mir fällt aber auch nichts anderes mehr ein, mein Tipp wäre auch die Kommunikation gewesen.


Lief es denn mal mit Windows 8.1 ohne Probleme?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, deswegen wusste ich auch die Lösung. Ist sicher irgendein Programm was das verursacht.


----------



## Healrox (12. Juni 2014)

Jo, win 7 macht das nicht.
Ich mache auch viele Sachen gleichzeitig (zocken und auf dem 2. Monitor über Firefox und Zattoo fernsehen oder skypen und währenddessen Audiofiles abspielen)
Da liegen immer 100% lautstärke an, egal was im Vordergrund ist.


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juni 2014)

ich werd posten wenn ich das problem nochmal beobachte aber bis jz hab ich noch nicht wieder geskyped und dabei gezockt


----------

